# Trainer's Quest (My Choose-your-own-Adventure)



## CJBlazer (Feb 23, 2012)

Okay I am attempting a choose-your-own-adventure game. Basically, you are a new trainer from Isen Town in the Gildor League.


What is your name?

Name Options: (three votes=official name)

Antonio
Vote 1/3

Trunks
Vote 1/3

Randolf:
1/3


Okay lets hurry this up. Next Poster=official name.


----------



## Dar (Feb 23, 2012)

The name should be Antonio! Just 'cause :3


----------



## Monoking (Feb 23, 2012)

Pangur Ban! Or maybe...Goku! No, Trunks!! TRUNKS BREIF!
:D


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 23, 2012)

What about... Randolph?


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm torn between the two!

EDIT: Screw it, go with Trunks.


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 26, 2012)

Randolf!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

Antonio!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Trunks sounds awesomesauce. I VOTE FOR IT!


----------

